# Has anyone found a hitch that will work on a 335d?



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

You sure he is in the states? He also says it is a coupe.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Snipe656 said:


> You sure he is in the states? He also says it is a coupe.


Good catch. Looks like he's in Overton, *United Kingtom* to be exact...


----------



## DA2009335d (Jan 26, 2012)

*execuhitch*



Axel61 said:


> pedser sent me the pictures execuhitch sent them but shows vehicles with hitch installed and nothing else ,once i get home I'll download photos and transfer to site


I've asked Dean to give me some references in the States or Canada, but he tells me he has been unable to get any of them to agree to talk to me. Seems strange, as we are such a keen group willing to help each other. I'd certainly be prepared to. Makes me have doubts about his product.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2011)

*References for execuhitch*

Had shy people not answering y Execuhitch emails or technical issues. Please anyone on bimmerfest respond. Thank you in advance. Execuhitch has moved into a new facility near Duluth (north atlanta), GA and retooled to serve the BMW community in an even better way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2011)

*Execuhitch move*

The move to new facility took longer than expected and caused a number of delays in service and in some case delays in formation as our main server access was delayed I apologize for any issues or delays in service or information acquisition.
Dean


----------



## BMW335diesel (Apr 17, 2012)

*Trailer Hitch for 335d*

Yes, there is a hitch for a 335d. U-haul makes it. $199 with free shipping and handling. I ordered it on July 18th and just got it today, August 21st. Installed this evening in about 3 hours. It is a 1-1/4" hitch receiver. The sticker on it says it's rated for 350# tongue weight and 3500# trailer. I plan to use it for my hitch mounted two bicycle rack. This bike rack doesn't touch the car at all, I can open the trunk and no lifting bikes onto the roof. I have no intention of towing anything with the hitch but it will be nice to be able to bring the bicycles along on vacations and other road trips.

The instructions are pretty good for installing the hitch. I would suggest putting some electrical tape on the bottom edge of the rear bumper cover to protect it since the cover has to get pulled out of the way and in the process, the hitch will rub on it some. Also, there was a gap of about a 1/4 inch between the hitches cross member and the support that runs forward and aft. I plan to fill the gap with some washers before I tighten up the bolts. The instructions also mention cutting a small tab to the right of the center trim screw, I didn't have to do it. There is no cutting of the rear bumper cover required. Lastly, the instructions reverse self-locking nuts and non-self-locking nuts, try finger tightening first so you don't strip anything. The instructions are incorrect, the parts provided are correct.

Jeff
2010 335d
Portsmouth, VA


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok amigos i installed the execuhitch,the instructions were for a 328i and NOT a 335d,it did not inform you about two 10mm screws hidden in the firewall that hold the bumper,also its instructions tell u the bumper will pop off,wrong!!, the bumper has clip which u have to pry push and then pull off,also the OEM metal frame will be disposed off since the new hitch takes its place,the product is off greater quality than uhaul,hence,u can tow larger items, also in execuhitch u hv to trim bottom bumper to make it fit,if ur only going to haul bikes uhaul is the one and great price, if ur hauling bigger items,then,execuhitch but the price is steep and instructions sucks!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

*how about pictures?*

okay, Axle, it is your turn now. Specifically, i need to see where you trimmed the bumper cover please.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I havent come around to do it,but heres the area to be cut


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cant seem to load from my cell will try later we have thunder storm ISAAC still around


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

ok here it is


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

As you can see where the tow hook goes has a cover and that area of the bumper needs trimmingon both sides will try to do it this weekend either at home or a my mechanics shop and then post video or pictures ok


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like it would be pretty simple to trim at least. Wonder if that has to be trimmed on the 328i as well and if not then why that part of the bumper is different on ours.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I questioned EXECUHITCh and all they would say was it would work, OBVIOUSLY it was NOT the same car and different issues were encountered, luckily I had guy whom worked with BMWs and he knew what to do and look for ,otherwise, I was screwed the first time since I did not know where to find the missing screws and how to remove the bumper which in FACT is different between the 328i and the 335d. Im a little bothered by them since when I needed them most they were not available for me, hence it was a saturday morning when I did it myself and ended putting everything back together and they never answerd my call. I spoke to them during the week (mind you I called them, not them on me)and they said they would be at the shop and finde info about my bumper and call me later, duh!! they never did call me back!!!

As most of you know me now, I will cater anyone but, once you blow me off then its when I will get you and this time EXECUHITCH, u struck out!!!
Remember amigos our "D"s are different beast to the regular 335s so be careful what you order. If I would of known of UHUAL I would of thought of them before what I purchase. I cannot complain with what I got the part is 100% better quality than I expected and better looking than UHAULs. But as far as instructions as Jeff pointed out he had a blast mounting it, meanwhile I had been blown away with the lack of information and assistance!!!


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

First of all thanks for the picture. Would you mind doing one more for me from a little further out (just a little). I was wanting to see how much was trimmed off and I can Only see the beginning of the cut. I presume there is a place to the right of the photo where the trim comes back out. Perhaps you can draw a blue (or whatever color ) on this other photo where the bumper was prior to cut.

Secondly, i have had correspondance with Dean from said company. He was prompt in his responses but with the wrong info. I asked him for a picture of an install on a 335D and he sent me one installed on a 335i. I know, picky picky me but. Secondly, I asked if an Msport had any extra issues. My Msport has a different panel on the bottom that encroaches toward the steel cross member more. As a result, I'm not sure If i will have to trim more OR the same as you Axle.

One other thing, I had read about a bracket having to be changed that supports the bottom edge of the bumper cover. Were you supplied with a different bracket?

Did you get the 1-1/4 or 2" receiver adapter that plugs into the circular hole?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

All is included and i hv not cut the bumper yet will do tomorow


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

understand you said all was included. I'm asking does this bracket have to be changed or not. My other question was in regards to which receiver size you are going use. This really will boil down to what size receiver will you need for the bike rack.

I'm with you in primarily wanting to have the external bike rack but i also have another motive. There are these baskets that are like 40" wide and 24" deep. the height is pretty small at about 4" or so. My point is this is a way to have more baggage capacity when on a trip AND not hauling bicycles. For instance, my spare tire could go out on the basket when the trunk is full to its gills with baggage.

Without invisihitch, i have to move the spare up to the rear seat footwell when trunk is full from luggage. This was even despite folding the rear seat forward. My biggest reason for wanting to do the hitch your same way is the strong mounting design allowing heavy weight to be put in the basket. The other bolts ons[specifically curt brand] i've come across only allow a tongue weight of 200 lbs maximum. I'll go check out the uhaul one that BMW335diesel mentions.
Thanks


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I strongly suggest execihitch BUT, i encountred another issue,the bracket that holds the bumper in the middle IS IN THE WAY OF KEY LOCK!!!! And the key will not be able turn, i will post photos videos once i finish getting to mount the 2" reciever,boy im upset at execuhitch,if it wasnt because i like the product which btw is superb, i would RETURN it Ok I will post the videos and photos on some finish ok

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

i had read somewhere that a bracket had to be changed out to be able to go around something. I had thought the something had to do with an exhaust bracket.

I had read about a curt hitch specific to the 335i but that some cutting on the hitch kit had to be done to clear exhaust parts. It only has a tongue weight spec of 200 lbs though and only can use the smaller receiver. I like the 2" receiver and glad you got the stronger one too. Curious about this bracket. 

You are talking about the key lock on the place where the removable receiver goes up insude, right?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

*link to the curt hitch*

http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Curt/11756.html?feed=npn&gclid=CMyxms-trLICFWd-TAodrRsAcA

BMW335diesel,
Compare the photo of the hitch to the one on your kitchen floor. See how your's has the upward notches on the outboard ends, the curt one does not. This is the area that has to be notched on their unit to fit around the exhaust hangers.

When i was asking you earlier about the cutting, I meant with respect to the hitch itself and also anything on the exhaust system. I got your point that you didn't have to cut the bumper cover. That is great news. I have the Msport rear lower panel so I will have a little different situation.

Sorry one more question, did you have to remove the bumper cover to do the install? I just had my cover repainted (touch up not the whole thing?) and was hoping to not risk scratching it by removing and reinstalling. I guy in a ford truck bumped me at a stop light and scratched it. His insurance paid for the repair.

I'm just going to have to "jump in the water" and stop bothering you guys with questions. Thanks for being the trail blazers!


----------



## BMW335diesel (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't have to do anything to the hitch either.

The two outboard pieces each have two holes that fit over the bolts that hold the bumper to the frame. Those bolts have about 10 threads extending past the nuts that hold the bumper to the frame, the hitch takes advantage of the extra threads. It would be possible to remove those nuts and bolt the hitch just that little bit further forward. That would/might give a little extra space between the bumper cover and the hitch, if you need it.

In my second posting I mentioned using some electrical tape along the bottom edge of the bumper cover to protect the bottom edge of the cover. The cover does not need to be removed, but it does have to get flexed outward at the bottom edge a fare bit so that you can get the hitch up and over the four bolts. Even after disconnecting the aft 3 pairs of muffler hangers, the muffler doesn't drop/flex far enough down out of the way prevent having to break a nervous sweat. I would have to say that if, when they repainted your bumper, they used a less flexible paint than should be used on a plastic cover, it could cause you some problems if you don't disconnect any more than U-haul says to in their instructions. But, if you look under your bumper, you will see two braces that attach to the bottom edge of the bumper cover, it is possible that if you can loosen them at the top it this part of the install would be easier.

The center brace that you see in my picture of the hitch is bolted to the side to side part of the hitch after the side to side piece is installed. This part is very easy to install. 4 bolts, 2 at each end. The front two bolts have to get fed through holes in the hollow cross frame right by the differential. Not to hard, just don't mess it up or you'll be trying to fish them back out of a pretty tight spot.

You will have to bend the heat shield up around the back of the DEF tank some to make space for the main hitch part, but you don't have to bend it much. Probably best to bend it as needed while you are installing the hitch. I didn't have to bend the heat shield so much that it can't be bent back to its original shape, in other words, I didn't have to crease it.

Since I got back from my trip I did take the center brace back off the car and removed the two bolts from the frame cross brace. Even with this piece removed (I want to remove the hitch entirely before I bring it in for any service at the dealer while the car is still under warranty to prevent any issues about hitches voiding warranty, out of sight, out of mind) I honestly think that the main part of the hitch is strong enough to handle my bike rack on any short distance trips to the park for a bike ride. I just wouldn't be pulling any jet skis out of the lake or tree stumps out of the ground (lol) without the center piece installed.

One last note on the bike hitch I have: it has a threaded hole through the 1-1/4 bar to pin it into the receiver with a special threaded pin. When you use a wrench to tighten the threaded pin, there is NO side to side or up and down play between the hitch and the bike rack when installed in the 1-1/4 hitch receiver on my 335d. When I use the 1-1/4 to 2" adapter that came with the bike rack for use in a 2" receiver, even when I use a wrench, there is still some play when I install the rack in the 2" receiver in my 4x4 Ford Ranger Pickup, which by the way, is what I use when I go jet ski, sorry BMW, the Ranger is better for this than a 3-series, LOL.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

BMW335diesel I strongly believe YOU DO NOT have to remove your hitch, unless your hitch causes ANY structural,mechanical or electrical problems to your vehicle it is safe to add a hitch. Now, mind you unless your towing a CATERPILLAR, LOL


----------



## BMW335diesel (Apr 17, 2012)

It is easy enough for me to remove and reinstall for peace of mind. Last thing I need is to be told that BMW will not cover replacement of my DEF tank ($4000) or transmission ($$$$$$$) by the shop manager that strongly believes that the hitch voided my warranty. GULP! Know what I mean?

For that kind of money, I don't want to play around and I don't trust that ANY aftermarket accessory manufacturer, that wants to sell their product, to know for sure. Likewise, it would be smart for BMW to put that installation of any accesory that has not been approved by BMW, voids the waranty.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

True about dealers!!! But come on, with a 1 1/4 hitch your only hauling bikes, it would be like saying I have my trunk full of luggage and the tranny went out on me, See what im trying to say. And besides uhual is a reputable company and does hitches for sole purpose to haul items based on your transmission guidelines. The shop manager would be more than STUPID to assume this, unless he saw you do it, but again I do understand your point remove it before these knuckleheads try to screw you, but then this would be yearly thing, I took my "D" to the shop and they did not even inquire about the hitch they said it was cool I told them i hauled bikes at a minimum of 3 at any given time, and they told me yeah you need at least a 2" hitch.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

*Finally got a hitch installed*

Thanks to Axle and BMW335diesel for their help even if it took me a year to go through with the plan. I bought the uhaul hitch as there was not cutting necessary on the bumper cover. The cool thing for me is the msport lower valence is removable. This bought me extra space to intall the cross member piece wothout having to flex the bumper like BMW335diesel described above. First photo is with hitch installed but valence not put back on yet. The exhausts are still hanging down low too. I removed all 6 aft hangers as suggested above and in the uhaul instructions. Last photo is with everything all buttoned up.

I had a little difficulty putting the carrage bolt and plate into the rear suspension cross member. I used some bread ties to hold the bolt into the plate to keep them together while trying to fish them into place. The uhaul hitch is indeed a no cutting required solution whether the rear bumper is the standard one or the m sport one. Next step is buying a) bike rack and b) hitch mount rear basket for those over loaded baggage situation when 3 women with me on trip. Spare tire will go in basket when trunk is maxed out. I know it will look stupid but it will be only a couple times a year hopefully.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

make sure you look into the SOFT RACK it extends itself away from the trunk cost around $250


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion Axle. I went with the platform style rack instead of hanging type like you have. I got a Thule T2 but it was more pricey at $390. Platforms cost more though. I can bback out of my somewhat steep driveway and the bottom of rack doesn't scrape but only has about 3/4" clearance. I'm sure a fully loaded trunk would change that equation though. We are giving it a test run this afternoon by taking the bikes to the Galveston seawall.

The receiver has a threaded pin like BMW335diesel mentioned above with a lock on the other end of the pin. No clanking whatsoever. The damn thing is heavy though at 49 lbs. Next up will be to find a receiver hitch cargo basket with a decent upward offset to not drag the ground when going up a steep transition. Got to get ready to haul all of the ladies (3 of them) stuff during ther holidays. The basket will be for stuff like an ice chest of other overflow things (not luggage).


----------



## jimmelo (May 19, 2007)

I installed a westfalia hitch from the UK almost 2 years ago and it's been great at pulling my boats up and down NC.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=588084

It is a very clean and hidden install. Not even the dealer knows I have a hitch. Well until I left it on and they looked at it and wondered.


----------



## cbjr (May 8, 2014)

I'm trying to install my UHaul hitch now and I'm having a bit of an issue with the main receiver part . It seems like I can't slide the main piece up between the metal bumper absorber and the bolts that you're supposed to install it on. It doesn't appear to matter how I angle it, as there's just about 1/4" too little room to fit through. Has anybody else had this issue?


----------

